

Degreed- Jailbreak the 4 year degree - ctruman
http://degreed.com/

======
ctruman
I just backed this project, and it sounds like an awesome way to quantify all
the learning that happens on open platforms like iTunes U, MIT Open
Courseware, and others. Might be a way to finally create a new accreditation
for online open learning.

